# Lance Armstrong



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok...so I guess a boring day at work. Reading the news and I see were Lance apparently was at a bar (assumed drinking) drove off, wrecked his car and then gets his girlfriend to say she was the one driving!!! What a POS!!! Does this guy lack the ability to speak the truth? Appears he will do anything to make himself look good at the cost of others. He has destroyed so much with his insistant lying yet he just doesn't seem to get it.

Ok...rant over....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, that's dirty...talking her into covering for him. It's SO much easier when they're knocked out too; just plop em' in the driver's seat, & they don't ever have to deal with the guilt of covering up a crime...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like he'd make a good President .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Sounds like he'd make a good President .


LOL, LOL, LOL, LOL

*Don't get me started* !

wll


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Or a good Senator from Massachusetts.....but at least Lance's passenger lived. :iono:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

your gonna have the people in black cars and helicopters watching us be careful you know they are watching :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

In an interview this past Monday Armstrong also said that if he could go back to 1995 and get a "do over" he would probably dope again.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't blame him for saying that. Most riders doped. If nobody doped, he'd still have won like crazy because he had the physical attributes. 
What he did wrong was be such a big douche when he was called out & in particular with his teamies when he was at his peak. The man is a shark at heart.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

He has some pair , or does he the lying sack of s- - t !


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

How's he any different than all the doping baseball players or football players?


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Cjw said:


> How's he any different than all the doping baseball players or football players?


He got caught and then admitted it. The other guys just haven't gotten caught.

Sasq.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

He denied it for a long time, and really only admitted it months after being banned from competition and stripped of many titles. He kept denying it through all that.

He had previously been put on quite the hero pedestal not just for winning the Tour de France and other bike races so many times, but also because he was a cancer survivor himself and started the LiveStrong foundation for cancer support.

Armstrong was a champion cyclist, then got diagnosed with cancer, had extensive chemotherapy, had a testicle removed and also brain surgery to remove cancer. He fought back from that and was once again at the top of the cycling world with many new championships over several years, but was always very active in fighting for cancer research and support. At one point he even had a lot of support to run for governor of Texas. He did the below video which helped get a bill passed to create a huge cancer research facility in Texas.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

The whole bunch of them pretty much doped. He was just the fastest doper. Not much difference i can see.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 76291


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Marbles said:


> He has some pair , or does he the lying sack of s- - t !


actually he doesn't have a pair one of them got taken from cancer probably caused from all the doping


----------

